# Pedestrians on cycle paths - what's the law?



## Davidc (4 Nov 2013)

Does anyone know if a pedestrian is committing an offence by walking in the marked out bike part of a divided shared path?

Is it an offence for a cyclist to ride on the pedestrian side of that path?

If it is what are the penalties? (I know the chances of enforcement are very close to zero)

(Mods: Please move this if the café's not the right place for it).


----------



## Paulus (4 Nov 2013)

2749236 said:


> You are allowed to run them over but only up to a quota of two per month.



Do you get minus points then for more than two per month?


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2013)

Paulus said:


> Do you get minus points then for more than two per month?



i always add 10 points and 5 if you get the dog as well


----------



## BigonaBianchi (4 Nov 2013)

dunno..but i ride in a cycle path with the attidude that a ped has right of way over me...simply because that way neither gets hurt hopefully.


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2013)

I don't mind peds too much so long as they show at least some consideration but my bugbears on these paths are cyclists who won't keep left. Maybe I'm missing the point but I always ride on the left, just like I would on the a normal road yet oncoming cyclists often come straight at me and force me to swerve to the wrong side.

Some day I'm going to call their bluff and stop dead and either make them swerve or deflect them into a fall


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Nov 2013)

As I understand it, a cyclist can be penalised for inconsiderate, reckless etc cycling, but there are no such requirements for pedestrians, who can wander all over except where it is expressly prohibited, such as on motorways.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Nov 2013)

The question about right of way was asked at one of the local council's Cycle Forum meetings and the response then was that the pedestrian has the right to use all of the path, but the cyclist only has the right to use the part marked as a cycle lane and is technically comitting an offence if they cross the dividing line (same as riding on a pavement)

They didn't go into details about penalties and as already mentioned it is doubtful whether it would get enforced anyway.

Edit: posted too slow again.


----------



## Davidc (4 Nov 2013)

Thanks for those answers.

I've asked because I left my name and contact number with a ped and cyclist. Ped stepped into the cycle lane, got hit. Bent front wheel on the bike, ped may have difficulty breeding. Bike rider has BC legal assistance and phoned it, ped says he has same on his insurance and blames the cyclist!

I said I'd be prepared to talk to any legal representatives of either. I refused to say who I thought to blame.

It was close to me being involved. Full marks go to Shimano V brakes and kool stop pads!


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 Nov 2013)

Personally I would slow right down in the proximity of peds, because they just walk anywhere without looking. I'd sooner stop and be in the right, than run into them and be wrong.


----------



## rich p (4 Nov 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not sure of the law but I think this is a common sense question. My guess is that if both parties show respect for each other and share the coon space then all will be well.


 What's a coon space, Rocky?


----------



## Moon bunny (4 Nov 2013)

common?


----------



## clockman (4 Nov 2013)

As hinted by others, the pedestrian will have right of way. I think in this situation, rules 13 & 62 of the Highway Code apply. Basically, a cyclist must ALWAYS be prepared to slow down and/or stop, when using a shared path/cycle way.
To be honest, I would think that you need to be aware of any pedestrian as they will always be unpredictable.
I would also be very cautious of oncoming cyclists. They can be just as unpredictable and in my experience as arrogant to other cyclists as motorists!


----------



## P.H (5 Nov 2013)

User said:


> If a cycle path is created out of an existing footpath, then pedestrians retain the right to walk on all parts of that path - even if there are clearly marked 'pedestrian' and 'cyclist' areas. That right cannot be removed.
> 
> In such circumstances, cyclists are entitled only to use the area marked for their use.



Does it matter where it's created from? I can't think of a single example of a cycle lane where pedestrians don't have a right to be.


----------



## Sara_H (5 Nov 2013)

I'm usually very lovey and smiley when I'm riding on splt paths. But when I was coming home in rush hour the other day along a marked cycle path that ran along side the footpath I got heartily sick of the numbers of idiots walking in fromt of me, whole crowds of them at points forcing me to stop.

It's really stupid.


----------



## Profpointy (5 Nov 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I'm usually very lovey and smiley when I'm riding on splt paths. But when I was coming home in rush hour the other day along a marked cycle path that ran along side the footpath I got heartily sick of the numbers of idiots walking in fromt of me, whole crowds of them at points forcing me to stop.
> 
> It's really stupid.


 
yeah, bloody pedestrians slowing down traffic, don't pay road tax nor nuffing !


----------



## benb (6 Nov 2013)

And this is yet another reason why shared footpath/cycle lanes are a terrible idea.


----------



## Davidc (6 Nov 2013)

Profpointy said:


> yeah, bloody pedestrians slowing down traffic, don't pay road tax nor nuffing !


Time these bl00dy cyclists had to pay cycle path tax.


----------



## P.H (7 Nov 2013)

User said:


> If not created from an existing footway, pedestrians could be barred from using it.


I'm surprised by that. Is it just a theoretical could be, or has it ever happened?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (11 Nov 2013)

The key, it would seem, is to stay away from dog-poo-hurling pensioners...

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/Cam...mbridgeshire-Guided-Busway-20131111055250.htm


----------



## snorri (11 Nov 2013)

“What makes it worse is you get lots of young men with powerful bikes riding at speed without any conscience that older people can’t get out of the way easily.”

"powerful bikes"

On second thoughts...................where can I get one?


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Nov 2013)

"You are allowed to run them over but only up to a quota of two per month."

But they are allowed to push you off and poke sticks in your wheels, which is only fair.

I have no problems sharing cycle paths with pedestrians as long as we are all considerate.

Steve


----------

